# ordered Day Of The Zen



## JDenz (Mar 16, 2003)

I ordered Day of the Zen today.  It is the documentary with Mario Sperry and The BTT.  I will let you guys know how it is.


----------



## ace (Mar 17, 2003)

Waz Uppppppppppppp


----------



## JDenz (Mar 17, 2003)

I have to retry it it rejected my credit card.  I tried two diffrent cards I am going to have to call them.  It has to be a problem with the site.


----------



## ace (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I have to retry it it rejected my credit card.  I tried two diffrent cards I am going to have to call them.  It has to be a problem with the site. *


Let me know bro.


----------

